# Pairing in open loft



## Dogar (3 mo ago)

I have an open loft with 3 hens and 3 cocks. Previouasly, I had 3 hens and a cock and I just bought 2 new cocks. In the open loft, can they make pairs on their own? Or is there something that I need to do to encourage them?


----------

